# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  كيفية الادب مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

## ابو قتادة السلفي

*الادب مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*


*ترتيب وجمع واعداد*


*ابو قتادة المغربي*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده*


*الادب مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:*
* منزلة الادب في الاسلام:*
*الادب منزلته في  الاسلام عظيمة وفضل كبير قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى: وادب المرء عنوان  سعادته وفلاحه وقلة ادبه عنوان شقاوته وبواره فما استجلب خير الدنيا  والاخرة بمثل الادب ولا استجلب حرمانها بمثل قلة الادب) وقد حثّنا الله في  كتابه ونبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم في سنته على أن نتأدب بالآداب الحميدة .*
*والادب هو كما قال  ابن القيم رحمه الله: الأدب هو اجتماع خصال الخير في العبد ومنه المأدبة  وهي الطعام الذي يجتمع عليه الناس وقال ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى:الادب  استعمال ما يحمد قولا وفعلا.*
*وينقسم الادب الى ثلاثة انواع الادب مع الله والادب مع رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وشرعه وادب مع خلقه.*
*وقد جمعت بعض  الاداب مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعل الله ان ينفعني واياكم بها ولعلنا  ان نتأدب بها مع نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد ضرب الصحابة الكرام اروع  الامثلة في الادب مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومنها على سبيل المثال, قيل للعباس: أنت أكبرُ أو النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قال:هو أكبر، وأنا ولدتُ قبله)).*
*فانظر الى هذا الادب الذي تعجز الاقلام عن وصفه.*
*واليكم بعض الاداب**
**1- من الادب مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تحقيق الاعتقاد الصحيح فيه:* 
*ان  تعتقد انه نبي الله ورسوله وان تؤمن بذلك فالإيمان بالنبي محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم واجب متعين لا يتم إيمان إلا به ولا يصح إسلام إلا معه قال  تعالى: (ومن لم يؤمن بالله ورسوله فإنا أعتدنا للكافرين سعيرا) فلا يتحقق  اسلام المرء الا اذا امن برسالته ونبوته قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: بني  الاسلام على خمس. متفق عليه*
*الاعتقاد انه خاتم  النبيين قال الله تعالى: مَّا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِّن  رِّجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِن رَّسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ) وقال صلى  الله عليه وسلم لعلي: انت مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى الا انه لا نبي بعدي.  رواه مسلم* 
*وان تصدقه في جميع  ما اخبر من الامور الغيبية وما اخبر به من اخبار ما سبق واخبار ما سياتي  ومن رد شيئا من ذلك فقد اساء الادب مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن ذلك  من يرد احاديثه في المسيح الدجال بحجة انها تعارض العقل.*
*ذهبت قريش لأبي  بكر الصديق تخبره عن ما يقوله الرسول في حادثة الإسراء والمعراج للايقاع  بينه و بين الرسول صلى الله عليه فلما أخبروه سألهم: أوقد قال؟ قالوا: نعم,  قال أبو بكر: إن كان قد قال ذلك فقد صدق. فسألوه: أتصدقه في هذا؟ قال أبو  بكر:إني أصدقه في أبعد من هذا إني أصدقه أن خبر الوحي يأتيه من السماء في  عشية وضحاها, أفلا أصدقه أنه انتقل الى البرزج وصعد الى السماء, والله لهذه  أصعب من هذه.**2- من الادب مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تحقيق المحبة الصادقة له:*
*قال  الله تعالى: " قُلْ إِن كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَآؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ  وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا  وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا أَحَبَّ  إِلَيْكُم مِّنَ اللّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ  فَتَرَبَّصُواْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ وَاللّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي  الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ "*
*قال القاضي رحمه  الله: فكفى بهذا حضاً وتنبيهاً ودلالة وحجة على إلزام محبته ووجوب فرضها  وعظم خطرها واستحقاقه لها صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*ان تحبه وان تكون  محبته مقدمة على محبة نفسك ومحبة ولدك ووالدك والناس اجمعين قال النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم: لا يؤمن احدكم حتى اكون احب اليه من ولده ووالده والناس  اجمعين. رواه الشيخان*
*قال ابن بطال رحمه  الله : ومعنى الحديث : أن من استكمل الإيمان علم أن حق النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم آكد عليه من حق أبيه وابنه والناس أجمعين ؛ لأن به صلى الله عليه  وسلم استنقذنا من النار ، وهدينا من الضلال.*
*قَالَ عَبْدَ  اللَّهِ بْنَ هِشَامٍ: (كُنَّا مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ آخِذٌ بِيَدِ عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ فَقَالَ لَهُ  عُمَرُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لَأَنْتَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  إِلَّا مِنْ نَفْسِي فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ: لَا وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ حَتَّى أَكُونَ أَحَبَّ  إِلَيْكَ مِنْ نَفْسِكَ فَقَالَ لَهُ عُمَرُ: فَإِنَّهُ الْآنَ وَاللَّهِ  لَأَنْتَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ نَفْسِي فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْآنَ يَا عُمَرُ)رواه البخاري*
*قال ابن حجر: قال  الخطابي : حب الإنسان نفسه طبع ، وحب غيره اختيار بتوسط الأسباب ، وإنما  أراد عليه الصلاة والسلام حب الاختيار إذ لا سبيل إلى قلب الطباع وتغييرها  عما جبلت عليه . قلت : فعلى هذا فجواب عمر أولا كان بحسب الطبع ، ثم تأمل  فعرف بالاستدلال أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحب إليه من نفسه لكونه السبب  في نجاتها من المهلكات في الدنيا والأخرى فأخبر بما اقتضاه الاختيار ،  ولذلك حصل الجواب بقوله " الآن يا عمر " أي الآن عرفت فنطقت بما يجب .*
*ثواب محبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:*
*جاء أعرابي إلى  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: متى الساعة ؟! قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: " ما أعددت لها؟ ". قال: إني أحب الله ورسوله. قال: " أنت مع من  أحببت ".*
*ومحبته صلى الله عليه وسلم من اسباب وجود حلاوة الايمان*
*عن أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ثلاث من كن فيه وجد حلاوة  الإيمان أن يكون الله ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما وأن يحب المرء لا يحبه  إلا لله وأن يكره أن يعود في الكفر كما يكره أن يقذف في النار.*
*اشد الناس محبة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:*
*عن ابي هريرة رضي  الله عنه ان قال:قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: من اشد امتي لي حبا ناس  يكونون بعدي يود احدهم لو رآني باهله وماله. رواه مسلم*
*نماذج من محبة الصحابة رضي الله عنهم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:*
*عن ابي بكر رضي  الله عنه نه قال للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم والذى بعثك بالحق لإسلام أبى  طالب كان أقر لعيني من إسلامه - يعنى أباه أبا قحافة - وذلك أن إسلام أبى  طالب كان أقر لعينك ونحوه عن عمر بن الخطاب قال للعباس رضى الله عنه أن  تسلم أحب إلى من أن يسلم الخطاب لأن ذلك أحب إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم.*
*وهذا زيد بن  الدَّثِنَة رضي الله عنه كان أسيرًا في مكة، فبعث به صفوان بن أمية بن خلف  مع مولى له يقال له نسطاس إلى التنعيم ليقتله بأبيه، واجتمع رهط من قريش،  فيهم أبو سفيان بن حرب، فقال له أبو سفيان حين قُدِّم ليُقتل: أنشدك الله  يا زيد، أتحب أن محمدًا عندنا الآن في مكانك نضرب عنقه وأنك في أهلك؟ قال  زيد: والله ما أحب أن محمدًا الآن في مكانه الذي هو فيه تصيبه شوكة تؤذيه  وأني جالس في أهلي. قال أبو سفيان: ما رأيت من الناس أحدًا يحب أحدًا كحب  أصحاب محمد محمدًا.*
*3- من الادب معه صلى الله عليه وسلم الاتباع الصحيح له:*
*يقول الله تعالى:  يا ايها الذين امنوا اطيعوا الله ورسوله) وقال تعالى: واطيعوا الله والرسول  لعلكم ترحمون) وقال: وان تطيعوه تهتدوا) فجعل الله طاعته سبب للهداية.*
*وجعل الله طاعة نبيه طاعته سبحانه فقال تعالى: من يطع الرسول فقد اطاع الله)*
*قال القاضي عياض: قال المفسرون والائمة: طاعة الرسول في التزام سنته والتسليم لما جاء به.*
*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: من اطاعني فقد اطاع الله ومن عصاني فقد عصى الله) رواه البخاري ومسلم*
*وقال سبحانه  تعالى: وما اتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا) وقال صلى الله عليه  وسلم: وما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه وما امرتكم به فاتوا منه ما استطعتم) متفق  عليه*
*عن أبي هريرة رضي  الله عنه أن رسول الله قال: ( كل أمتي يدخلون الجنة إلا من أبى، قالوا: يا  رسول الله ومن يأبى؟ قال: من أطاعني دخل الجنة ومن عصاني فقد أبى) . رواه  البخاري.* 
*عن عبد الله بن  مسعود قال : (( لعن الله الواشمات ، والمستوشمات ، والمتنمصات ، للحسن  المغيِّرات لخلق الله ، فبلغ ذلك امرأةً من بني أسد يقال لها أمُّ يعقوب ،  فجاءت فقالت : أنَّه بلغني أنَّك لعنت كيت وكيت ، فقال : وما لي ألعن من  لعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومَنْ هو في كتاب الله ؟!! فقالت : لقد  قرأت ما بين اللوحين ، فما وجدت فيه ما تقول ؛ قال : لئن كنت قرأتيه لقد  وجدتيه ؛ أما قرأت : ) وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهـوا (  قالت : بلى قال : فإنَّه قد نهى عنه قالت : فإنيِّ أرى أهلك يفعلونه ؛ قال :  فاذهبي فانظري ، فذهبت فنظرت فلم تر من حاجتها شيئا ، فقال : لو كانت كذلك  ما جامعتها ))*
*نماذج من شدة اتباع السلف للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:*
*عن عمر رضي الله  عنه قال: أَنَّهُ جَاءَ إِلَى الْحَجَرِ فَقَبَّلَهُ فَقَالَ إِنِّي  أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ حَجَرٌ لَا تَنْفَعُ وَلَا تَضُرُّ وَلَوْلَا أَنِّي  رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُقَبِّلُكَ  مَا قَبَّلْتُكَ. رواه ابو داود وصححه الالباني* 
*عَنْ أَبِي  سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ قَال:بَيْنَمَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُصَلِّي بِأَصْحَابِهِ إِذْ خَلَعَ نَعْلَيْهِ  فَوَضَعَهُمَا عَنْ يَسَارِهِ فَلَمَّا رَأَى ذَلِكَ الْقَوْمُ أَلْقَوْا  نِعَالَهُمْ فَلَمَّا قَضَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ صَلَاتَهُ قَالَ مَا حَمَلَكُمْ عَلَى إِلْقَاءِ نِعَالِكُمْ  قَالُوا رَأَيْنَاكَ أَلْقَيْتَ نَعْلَيْكَ فَأَلْقَيْنَا نِعَالَنَا  فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِنَّ  جِبْرِيلَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَتَانِي فَأَخْبَرَنِي أَنَّ  فِيهِمَا قَذَرًا أَوْ قَالَ أَذًى. صححه الشيخ الالباني*
*ومن الادب معه صلى الله عليه وسلم الرجوع اليه عند النزاع*
*قال الله تعالى  (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ  وَأُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ  إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلًا)*
*ففي حياته رده اليه وبعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم فرده الى سنته.*
*فلهذا ليس من  الادب ان نرد قوله لقول فلان او علان بل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم اذا صح  يقدم على قول الجميع قال الله تعالى: ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا بين  يدي الله ورسوله واتقوا الله إن الله سميع عليم)*
*وقال تعالى: وما  كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم  ومن يعص الله ورسوله فقد ضل ضلالا مبينا )*
*وقال تعالى: فَلَا  وَرَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ  ثُمَّ لَا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ  وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا)*
*ولهذا كان من هدي  السلف اتباع سنته وتقديم اقواله على اقوال غيره خلافا للمتعصبة فقد جاء عن  ابن عباس رضي الله انه قال للصحابة عندما اعترضوا عليه بقول أبي بكر وعمر  قال: (توشك أن تقع عليكم حجارة من السماء، أقول قال الله وقال الرسول،  وتقولون قال أبو بكر وعمر).*
*قال أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه لرجل ( يا ابن أخي إذا حدثتك عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حديثا فلا تضرب له الأمثال)*
*وهذا منهج الائمة  الاربعة رحمهم الله فكان يحثون اتباعهم باتباع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وترك اقوالهم لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*فهذا الامام مالك رحمه الله تعالى يقول: كل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد الا صاحب هذا القبر)*
*وقال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى:اجمع المسلمون على ان من استبان له سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلملم يحل له ان يدعها لقول احد)*
*وقال: اذا وجدتم في كتابي خلاف سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقولوا سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعوا ما قلت)*
*ويقول ابو حنيفة: اذا قلت قولا يخالف كتاب الله وخبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فاتركوا قولي)*
*وكذا الامام احمد رحمه الله تعالى يقول: لا تقلدني ولا تقلد مالكا ولا تقلد الاوزاعي وخذوا من حيث اخذوا)*
*يقول ابن تيمية:  (وليس لأحد أن يعارض الحديث عن النبي بقول أحد من الناس، كما قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما، لرجل سأله عن مسألة فأجابه فيها بحديث، فقال له: قال أبو  بكر وعمر، فقال ابن عباس: يوشك أن تنزل عليكم حجارة من السماء، أقول: قال  رسول الله وتقولون: قال أبو بكر وعمر)([1]).*
*ومن اتباع سنته  نبذ البدع كلها صغيرها وكبيرها وعدم مخالفة امره قال الله تعالى: فليحذر  الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم)*
*وقال: ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى ونصله جهنم وساءت مصيرا)*
*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: من عمل عملا ليس عليه امرنا فهو رد) متفق عليه*
*قال ابن عمر رضي الله عنه: البدعة ضلاله وان راها الناس حسنة.*
*وقال الامام مالك  رحمه الله تعالى: من ابتدع في الإسلام بدعة يراها حسنة، فقد زعم أن محمدًا  صلى الله عليه وسلم خان الرسالة لأن الله يقول: الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ  لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ.*
*4- من الادب معه الصلاة عليه وخصوصا عند ذكره:*
*قال الله تعالى:  إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا  أَيُّهَاالَّذِي  نَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً)*
*عن عَبْدَ  الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ أَبِي لَيْلَى قَالَ لَقِيَنِي كَعْبُ بْنُ عُجْرَةَ  فَقَالَ:أَلَا أُهْدِي لَكَ هَدِيَّةً إِنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَرَجَ عَلَيْنَا فَقُلْنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَدْ  عَلِمْنَا كَيْفَ نُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكَ فَكَيْفَ نُصَلِّي عَلَيْكَ قَالَ  فَقُولُوا اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ كَمَا  صَلَّيْتَ عَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ اللَّهُمَّ  بَارِكْ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ كَمَا بَارَكْتَ عَلَى آلِ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ. رواه البخاري*
*قال القاضي أبو  بكر بن بكير: ( افترض الله على خلقه أن يصلوا على نبيه ويسلمواتسليماً، ولم  يجعل ذلك لوقت معلوم. فالواجب أن يكثر المرء منها ولا يغفل عنه)*
*عن أبي هريرة: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من صلى علي واحدة صلى الله عليه عشرا) رواه مسلم*
*وعن علي بن أبي  طالبعنهأنه قال: (البخيل كلالبخل الذي ذكرت عنده فلم يصليّ علي) أخرجه  النسائي والترمذيوصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع.*
*قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: رغم انف امرئ ذكرت عنده ولم يصل علي) رواه الترمذي وصححه الالباني*
*ولهذا يتبين خطأ بعض الكتاب ممن يختصر الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بـ* *او (صلعم).*
*5- ومن الادب معه صلى الله عليه وسلم التأدب معه في حال مخاطبته:*
*قال الله: (** يَا أَيُّهَا**الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَرْفَعُوا أَصْوَاتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ النَّبِيِّ وَلا**تَجْهَرُوا لَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ كَجَهْرِ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ أَنْ تَحْبَطَ**أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَشْعُرُونَ)*
*جعل الله سبحانه  رفع الصوت عليه سببا من اسباب حبوط العمل وقد ذهب بعض اهل العلم الى ان هذا  الادب يجب التادب به في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد مماته ويكون  هذا الادب بعد مماته بالا يرفع المرء صوته عند ذكر حديثه عليه الصلاة  والسلام, ولهذا يجب على المسلم ان يتأدب بهذا الادب في مجالس العلم التي  يُذكر فيها حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*وقد كان الصحابة  رضي الله عنهم متادبين بهذا الادب الرفيع فعن عروة بن مسعود الثقفي يصف  الصحابة رضي الله عنهم مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول: .... واذا  تكلموا خفضوا اصواتهم عنده ما يحدّون النظر اليه تعظيما له..... الحديث.  رواه البخاري*
*وقال تعالى: (لا**تَجْعَلُوا دُعَاءَ الرَّسُولِ بَيْنَكُمْ كَدُعَاءِ بَعْضِكُمْ بَعْضاً)*
*قال ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى: قال الضحاك ، عن ابن عباس* *:* *كانوا  يقولون : يا محمد ، يا أبا القاسم ، فنهاهم الله عز وجل ، عن ذلك ، إعظاما  لنبيه ، صلوات الله وسلامه عليه قال : فقالوا : يا رسول الله ، يا نبي  الله* *.* *وهكذا قال مجاهد ،* *وسعيد بن جبير* *.*  
*وقال قتادة* *:* *أمر الله أن يهاب نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأن يبجل وأن يعظم وأن يسود* *.*  
*وقال مقاتل* *في قوله** : ( لا تجعلوا دعاء الرسول بينكم كدعاء بعضكم بعضا )* *يقول : لا تسموه إذا دعوتموه : يا محمد ، ولا تقولوا : يا بن عبد الله ، ولكن شرفوه فقولوا : يا نبي الله ، يا رسول الله** .*  
*وقال مالك ، عن* *زيد بن أسلم في قوله** : ( لا تجعلوا دعاء الرسول بينكم كدعاء بعضكم بعضا )* *قال : أمرهم الله أن يشرفوه** .*  
*هذا قول . وهو الظاهر من السياق. انتهى كلامه.*
*فحريّ بالمؤمن ان سمع هذا ان يتادب بهذا الادب فلا يذكر اسم نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم الا ومقرونا بكلمة رسول الله او نبي الله.*
*وانظر الى الايات  التي فيها نداء الانبياء تجد فيها النداء باسمائهم الا النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم, انظر لما نادى الله موسى قال تعالى: (يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا  اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ)*
*وانظر لما نادى آدم قال: ( يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة)*
*وانظر اما نادى عيسى فقال سبحانه: يا عيسى إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي)*
*ولما نادى يحيى قال: ( يا يحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة)*
*وغيرهم من  الانبياء تجد ان الله ناداهم باسمائهم الا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم لما  ناداه الله قال: يا أيها النبي لم تحرّم ما احلّ الله لك) ( يا أيها الرسول  بلغ ما أنزل إليك) وغيرها من الايات.*
*وانظر ايها المسلم  الى هذه القصة العجيبة التي تدل على ادب الصحابة رضي الله عنهم في مخاطبة  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن رجالا من الأنصار  استأذنوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا ائذن لنا فلنترك لابن أختنا  عباس فداءه فقال لا تدعون منه درهما. رواه البخاري*
*قال ابن حجر رحمه  الله تعالى: وإنما قالوا ابن أختنا لتكون المنة عليهم في إطلاقه بخلافه ما  لو قالوا عمك لكانت المنة عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهذا من قوة الذكاء  وحسن الأدب في الخطاب ، وإنما امتنع صلى الله عليه وسلم من إجابتهم لئلا  يكون في الدين نوع محاباة .* 


*6- من الادب معه صلى الله عليه وسلم توقير اهله وازواجه واصحابه:*
*قال القاضي عياض: ومن توقيره صلى الله عليه وسلم وبره برُّ اله وذريته وامهات المؤمنين وازواجه.*
*وقال ايضا رحمه  الله:ومن توقيره وبره توقيرُ اصحابه وبرهم ومعرفة حقهم والاقتداء بهم وحسن  الثناء عليهم والاستغفار لهم والامساك عما شجر بينهم ومعاداة من عاداهم.*
*([1]) مجموع الفتاوى، ابن تيمية، 20/251.*

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

اهم المراجع:
1- الشفا بتعريف حقوق المصطفى للقاضي عياض رحمه الله تعالى
2- فتح الباري شرح البخاري
3-صفة الصلاة للشيخ الالباني رحمه الله تعالى
4- تهذيب مدارج السالكين ابن القيم رحمه الله
5- ادب التخاطب الشيخ مصطفى العدوي حفظه الله تعالى
6- الادب مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم محاضرة للشيخ محمد حسان
7- كتب الحديث الصحيحين والسنن والمسانيد وتخريجات الالباني
8- تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله

----------

